# #1



## eman1885 (Oct 23, 2016)

Well after passing several shot opportunities at smaller bucks and does so far this season, I rattled this guy in last night. 




I was hunting a hot a white oak on the edge of a food plot. Shortly after I got in the stand at 5:30 I had a little spike come by and feed out into the plot. He eventually made his way out of sight and I settled back in. At 6:30 or so the wind began to lay a little, so I decided to rattle a bit. I had seen two small bucks fighting the week before so I was real gentle with them. Well nothing came in so I put the horns back up. At 6:55 I decided to try it again. I had rattled for 15 seconds when I thought I heard something on the other side of the creek.  Not thinking much of it I kept rattling. All of a sudden he popped out of the creek bed and charged in to about 30 yards. I was stuck with my horns in hands and still sitting, I usually try to stand before I shoot. Well he stood there for a couple minutes trying to find the fight and peeing on his hocks. Finally he made his move, he came through a gap in the brush at 20 yards, but then turned and made his way to 15 yards and directly to my left. Which made it so all I had to do was raise my bow and shoot. At the shot he was quartering slightly to, but the shot looked good and he tore out. A few yards in I saw the arrow come threw the off side and I was feeling good.  I got down 30 minutes later and met my uncle and dad and found blood. We followed it for 70 yards and it petered out so we backed out to give it some time. I called a buddy who is great at blood trailing, and also called a couple of tracking dogs but they were all busy. We decided to meet up a couple hours later and look for him. As luck would have it he was 20 hards from where we had found last blood and he had crossed the creek. 

Shot him with a longbow I made. 50# at 28" gold tip 1535 and a Simmons interceptor


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 23, 2016)

Congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 23, 2016)

Great looking deer. I would think it might be one you would consider having mounted. Glad you were able to recover it, before coyotes got to it. Dave


----------



## Hughy (Oct 23, 2016)

Congrats again bud!


----------



## Dowis1974 (Oct 23, 2016)

That's a nice buck congrats!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 23, 2016)

Well done!  Pretty buck and good story!


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 23, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 23, 2016)

That is certainly a beautiful deer. Congratulations.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 23, 2016)

Good deal Eric.


----------



## Pointpuller (Oct 23, 2016)

Outstanding!!!!  Congrats on a fine buck, pic and a great story.


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 23, 2016)

Great story and fine buck.  Congratulations!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 23, 2016)

Great story and buck.


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 23, 2016)

great...


----------



## GrayG (Oct 24, 2016)

Great buck! Congrats!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 24, 2016)

way to go Eric.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 24, 2016)

Man yea; congratulations!


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## bowtoater (Oct 24, 2016)

Great job


----------

